# Did you lose your HDMI after getting L4.09



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like a view people are reporting loosing there HDMI after getting L4.09. Figured it would be a good idea to get a poll on how many and provide a central location to provide information. 

If you have lost HDMI, please provide the following.

1) What is your TV make and model. 
2) How is your HDMI connected. Is it direct? Are you going through a switch etc? 
3) What have you done to try and restore it? 
4) Do an HDMI Test (Menu-6-3) and report anything that you might find help. Are you getting any errors Etc. 

For the people that did not loose HDMI, please vote in the poll and if you see someone that has the Same TV model and is reporting loss of HDMI please indicate you have the same model TV and what that model is but are not seeing the issue.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

I didn't lose it. Hosed my MPEG4 locals, though.

TV: Mits 65831 hooked directly.

S~


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's not gone. Not all the way. It's intermittent. I have signal for a second and then it's gone, back and then gone. Flickers in and out.

1) What is your TV make and model.

Panasonic AX100

2) How is your HDMI connected. Is it direct? Are you going through a switch etc?

Switch

3) What have you done to try and restore it?

Nothing. Have no idea what to do. Other devices that connect via HDMI are unaffected.

4) Do an HDMI Test (Menu-6-3) and report anything that you might find help. Are you getting any errors Etc. 

I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Archer75... Did this happen right after L4.09 or is this an ongoing problem that pre-dates receiving L4.09. I want to make sure people reporting loss feel strongly it was a result of the L4.09 update.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

archer75 said:


> 2) How is your HDMI connected. Is it direct? Are you going through a switch etc?
> 
> Switch


Can you try it without the switch just to rule that out? Connect the HDMI cable directly from the 622 to the TV.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

In at least one other thread, maybe two, I earlier reported an issue of a momentary snow scene picture when turning on my HDMI connected LCD panel after receiving the L4.09 update. This afternoon I decided to give that 622 a second power-plug reset even though I had already done one earlier after first getting the update. Anyway, Eureka! The second reset seems to have solved the issue.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Archer75... Did this happen right after L4.09 or is this an ongoing problem that pre-dates receiving L4.09. I want to make sure people reporting loss feel strongly it was a result of the L4.09 update.


Yes. Right after.



ChuckA said:


> Can you try it without the switch just to rule that out? Connect the HDMI cable directly from the 622 to the TV.


I can certainly try that. Though the other device I have connected to the switch has no issues.

But i'm trapped at work now and have another long day tomorrow so i'll probably get around to fiddling with it all on Sunday.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

How do you know if you received the update our not? 

I have a Sony KDL-46S2010 connected directly via HDMI. No issues. HDMI test normal.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> How do you know if you received the update our not?
> 
> I have a Sony KDL-46S2010 connected directly via HDMI. No issues. HDMI test normal.


Menu / 6 / 1 / 3 (info screen)


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

The 622 is the only DVR I've NEVER had HDMI issues with. Very nice.

Just to be noted, My tv is:

Sony RPLCD E2000 46" connected directly from 622 with HDMI cable.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I voted to soon on this poll with a "No", but it should be changed to "Yes". It seems like it is a problem with using an HDMI switch with the 622. When I change the port of the switch to watch a DVD and then change it back to the port for the 622, I get the snowy picture. The only recourse is to do a soft or hard reset/reboot. I will be reporting this to E* technical support as well as dishquality soon.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

HDMI test found no problems and I reset the HDMI and it still did not fix my issue. 

I will try some more things later.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ssmith10pn said:


> Menu / 6 / 1 / 3 (info screen)


Menu-menu will also get you to a screen where you can see the version. Bit quicker than Menu-6-1-3.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I still have version 4.05. I live in Kentucky.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I didn't answer the poll, because i'm not sure 

I've never used HDMI with my set, because my TV didn't have a HDMI port. I do have 4.09, and I do have a HDMI capable set. My PS3 works fine via the HDMI, but when I unplug my PS3 and plug it into the 622, I get nothing. Tried multiple power cord resets, nothing. Tried the HDMI reset, nothing...not even the button depresses when I hit select.


----------



## greensonor (Mar 9, 2005)

Lost HDMI after L4.09, connected directly to my Samsung HLT-6187, did not respond to the HDMI test/reset as it did in the past. Actualy, I can't even get the "reset" button to respond at all. Tried from the remote and front panel. Also tried soft and hard reset of the 622 and no luck.

Chris


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

greensonor said:


> Actualy, I can't even get the "reset" button to respond at all.


Sounds _exactly _like what I'm experiencing.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

mwsmith2 said:


> Sounds _exactly _like what I'm experiencing.


I posted on this extensively in the L4.09 s/w issue thread. I have two ViP 622s, and lost HDMI immediately upon receiving the s/w upgrade to one of them (thankfully, the other has not been "upgraded" yet). The HDMI output has been switched to the DVI Mode with no help from Dish on correcting. It feeds a 56" Samsung 1080P set, but I tried it on other sets with the same result.

JoJo


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

As of last week, I get flickering for about 15-20 minutes then it goes down with the HDMI connection. Until last week it worked perfectly! I am using a Monoprice 5x1 switch. Other HDMI devices (DVD Player, HD-DVD player work just fine). Was affraid that it was my PJ, but it's not.

Dish 622 --> Monoprice 5x1 -> Panny AX100.

Does not happen when output is set to 480p though.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

pred02 said:


> As of last week, I get flickering for about 15-20 minutes then it goes down with the HDMI connection. Until last week it worked perfectly! I am using a Monoprice 5x1 switch. Other HDMI devices (DVD Player, HD-DVD player work just fine). Was affraid that it was my PJ, but it's not.
> 
> Dish 622 --> Monoprice 5x1 -> Panny AX100.
> 
> Does not happen when output is set to 480p though.


I get the same problem when switching between ports on the HDMI switch. You can correct it for now by unplugging the switch for a few seconds and then plugging it back. It's a bandaid for now.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ron,

Here's a pic of what I see at the test screen. Tv is a KDS-70Q006, HDMI connection is direct.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Got 409 on my 65" RPTV last week but it uses component input. Have a new Samsung 37" LCD in the bedroom with a 2nd 622 that still hasn't received 409. Since it's connected via HDMI, I'm glad it hasn't. I wonder if E* has stopped sending 409 after all these complaints. Sounds like a serious issue with 409.


----------



## CyberZombie (Mar 13, 2006)

VIP662 ---> PT-AX100U 

With the switch (2X1 Manual HDMI Switch - Push Button Type) or without the switch flicker is same  

HDMI Test shows nothing...

Should I call DishNetwork?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a problem occasionaly that was introduced with L 4.05 . I sometimes get a staticky or white snow screen on my dvi input when I turn on the 622 or I reboot it. I am using hdmi to dvi adapter. It is usually easy to fix by turning off the tv and then turning it on again.


----------



## jim209 (May 23, 2006)

Roll back to 405, it's ok now.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My HDMI had physically failed, but I put a rubber band on it last night (pulling it to the center of the unit) and it's working now.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

DISH -cutting edge technology - but we don't forget the past. Use a rubber band on your hdmi cable if any problems.:sure:


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, it won't last forever. This is the well-known 'broken solder joint' connector failure. Get a replacement, unless you want to use component. On the other hand, chewing gum might well fix it permanently.:lol:


----------

